# Aeration at night through lilly pipe



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Hear is a simple plan of the DIY-Aeration at night through lilly pipe.
Parts list:
•	8 in ¾ PVC pipe
•	¾ to ½ adaptors 2 pc.
•	½ PVC pipe
•	Air line
•	Air stone
•	Check valve
•	Air flow valve
•	Air pump
•	Timer

Drill hole in the ¾ PVC pipe slightly smaller then airline, feed line thru the hole, attach air stone, pull back and seal it with silicone. Glue the rest of it together, let it dry, test for leaks. Hook it up, set timer, adjust airflow. Done.


----------

